# New keyboard...



## jamieboo (Oct 31, 2016)

Looking to buy a keyboard which has the functionality of a midi controller but also has a few built in sounds, and built in speakers, so when I want to I can just have a little doodle on it unconnected to computers and stuff.
As most standard keyboards seem to have USB connectivity these days I've been looking in that area, but few of them seem to have a mod-wheel - something I would very much need.
61 keys would be fine, though I'd prefer 88. And all nicely velocity sensitive of course.
Looking at the budget end - around £300-£400.
Is there anything that fits the bill?


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 31, 2016)

Yamaha PR Series is what I buy my kids.


----------



## jamieboo (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks Chimuelo
Just had a look at the PSR-S670 (I think this is part of the range you're talking about? - Couldn't find PR)
It's slightly outside my price range, and it seems that extra money is for a million bells and whistles that I really don't need!
Can you think of something similar but more towards the 'stage piano' end of the spectrum rather than 'all singing all dancing keyboard'.
I don't really need hundreds of voices and rhythms, just a reasonable piano voice ... and a modwheel.
Does such a thing exist?

Thanks


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 1, 2016)

jamieboo said:


> Thanks Chimuelo
> ... and a modwheel.
> Does such a thing exist?



See, the mod wheel is what catches us out. When googling, might be an idea to search for "Stage Piano" rather than Digital Piano.
If you're happy to look at second-hand units, look for pretty much anything Kurzweil, Roland's RD series, or Kawai's MP series (particularly the MP4 as it would fall close to your budget). 
Otherwise, there is the Casio PX-5S.
However, the most cost efficient approach might be to have two separate boards. For example, a Yamaha P-series (P-105) paired with a cheap-o behringer 25-key to use for the mod-wheel and knobs.


----------



## jamieboo (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks jdiggity1

I had a quick look at the two you specified, and they look grand, but they don't appear to have the other feature I want - built in speakers.
There seems to be very little out there that combines the features I want (speakers and modwheel) in a single unit.
Any other suggestions?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 1, 2016)

Oh... I must have missed the bit about speakers. I primarily use headphones at a digital piano, so i didn't think about it.
I can't think of anything that includes everything on your checklist sorry.


----------



## jamieboo (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks anyway jdiggity1!
I guess I'll just have to go the two keyboard route.


----------



## premjj (Jul 9, 2018)

jamieboo said:


> Thanks anyway jdiggity1!
> I guess I'll just have to go the two keyboard route.



Did you figure this one out finally?


----------



## premjj (Jul 9, 2018)

chimuelo said:


> Yamaha PR Series is what I buy my kids.



Would you have any idea about changing the midi channel on a Yamaha PSR keyboard? The one I use seems to only transmit to channel One. I couldn't find anything about changing channels in the manual.

Would attaching a second mini keyboard allow me to change channels for the PSR?
Or maybe using a software like TouchOsc?


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 9, 2018)

Use a MIDI Tool in your DAW called Channel Changer or possible MIDI Filter.


----------



## jamieboo (Jul 9, 2018)

premjj said:


> Did you figure this one out finally?


I went the single keyboard route in the end - picked up a second hand Keystation 88 on ebay.
I don't have the luxury of being able to tinkle the keys without loading stuff up on the computer, but that's fine I guess.


----------



## premjj (Jul 10, 2018)

chimuelo said:


> Use a MIDI Tool in your DAW called Channel Changer or possible MIDI Filter.



Thanks. Let me look for this in Cubase. Didn't know of this feature till now.


----------



## premjj (Jul 10, 2018)

jamieboo said:


> I went the single keyboard route in the end - picked up a second hand Keystation 88 on ebay.
> I don't have the luxury of being able to tinkle the keys without loading stuff up on the computer, but that's fine I guess.



Am still waiting to bite the bullet(s). Let's see which one I end up with.


----------

